# Legal Jobs in Spain



## Robert Jordan (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone know whether there is a market anywhere in Spain for law jobs for someone with a degree from an American law school?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Robert Jordan said:


> Does anyone know whether there is a market anywhere in Spain for law jobs for someone with a degree from an American law school?



Well if there are its gonna be with an international/American company I would have thought!!??????????? Have you looked thru any specific job agencies who may deal with this sort of thing???

Jo xxx


----------

